# how to strip paint off a jon boat??



## kemical (Apr 26, 2008)

hi, i just bought a used 11" jon boat, dont know what kind it is, if someone can recognize it , please let me know, ok heres the question, i realized the paint on the bottom ,looks like from the previous owner , it looks like a brush or roll green paint, i would like to know how to strip this off without hurting or damaging the boat, i would like to primer it and repaint it, to a tan or red color, please any suggestions, (I have access to a sprayer/compressor will this work for primering & Painting?) (or should i just buy a bunch of walmart spray cans..jajaja)i also plan to mod it to put a deck on it, thanks newby here..









future plans


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard - I know a bunch of members here have repainted their boats, I am not one of them.


Good luck


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome Kemical,
Thanks for joining!


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 27, 2008)

If you want to get it to bare metal before you prime it I would use Kleen-Strip Aircraft Remover. This stuff made my paint fall off in sheets. You can get it at Auto Zone, Napa, etc...and no Esquired, I don't think there is an aircraft stuck to his boat.


----------



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks, i will look into that, for the paint stripping,,today i took the boat out of the garage, to give it a good detail, and start working on the mods, (taking measurements). i took it to local self carwash . gave it a good wash inside and out,, good to know theres no leak,, as i was pressure washing it, some of the green paint started to come off,, lol that good for me, makes my job alot easier,,but i pretty much use tire cleaner (degreaser) so now that is dry i can start taking measurements, ( start primering the inside where the boat will be expose)

now back to stripping,, is that a chemical that u can buy at napa, discount autoparts, or pepboys, or can i also sand it off??

thanks


----------



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

esquired said:


> Welcome aboard - I know a bunch of members here have repainted their boats, I am not one of them.
> 
> 
> Good luck



thanks


----------



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> Welcome Kemical,
> Thanks for joining!



this is an awesome site, i was so glad to know that there is so much that you can do these kinda of boats.!! im glad i bought my first boat for a project boat!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I painted an old jon boat several years ago and I sanded off the old paint. I would go with the aircraft stuff it was a pain to sand the entire boat!


----------



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Welcome aboard! I painted an old jon boat several years ago and I sanded off the old paint. I would go with the aircraft stuff it was a pain to sand the entire boat!



thanks i try finding that aircraft at autozone and i couldnt find it,, so i went to lowes i found a heavy duty paint removal in the paint stripping aisle there were sooo many stripping chemical crap!!! but i think i will do it after i go out on da lake i wanna fish!! lol
but thanks guys for helping me out!!!


----------



## natetrack (Apr 28, 2008)

kemical, i recently repainted my Deep V aluminum Mirrocraft and had to prep the entire thing. I didn't take the entire boat to bare metal, but just knocked off all of the flaking paint and lightly sanded the rest to rough it up. I then used an industrial primer that is used for farm equipment. I bought it at Fleet Farm. After two coats of primer, I used two coats of red paint from the same place. I was actually able to roll it on with pretty good results. If you have access to a spray gun, you could probably thin this paint with some hardener and spray it on. 

I posted some marginal pictures of my paint in this forum. Look for Deep V Mirrocraft.


----------



## Bass_boy7 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys I don't mean to jump into your thread, sorry in advance I was wondering if its ok to just strip the paint off my boat and run it the natural aluminum colour? is there any problems with this or anything?


----------



## DANZIG (Apr 28, 2008)

None at all, but you may find it difficult to get all the paint off so it looks right.


----------



## Bass_boy7 (Apr 28, 2008)

oh ok thanks alot, wasn't sure if for some reason it would make the metal more suseptable to rusting, but i guess aluminum doesn't really rust on these boats. thanks again.


----------



## DANZIG (Apr 29, 2008)

Aluminum will oxidize a bit after a while, but not really rust like you are thinking, more like dull a bit. A very mild acid wash(wheel cleaner, vinegar) will straighten it right up.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard kem. that floor plan looks awsum, make sure you get some pics. posted as you complete each step.


----------

